# First time handlers: youth or puppy?



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

I found a breeder within reasonable driving distance to my current residence. Besides liking his lines and overall type. The guy has an impressive resume for working and training dogs. Looks like he could be a feature mentor type. He has puppies and a few youth and adults as well. One of the youths, is old enough to tell hes a dang fine dog! Has the looks I like and has a good foundation for schutzhund. I've formed an opinion that I like youth dogs over a puppy that is like a box of chocolates (best Forrest Gump). Believe first time handlers and raisers of working dogs. Might have a better chance of getting a less then desired chocolate with a puppy! A good youth with a good foundation guess the easiest way to be short makes a better handler. Cause you might be able to learn more and is harder to mess up. 

Like others opinions. Should first timers look for youths vs a just as green puppy, that in better hands could be a much better working dog?


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it depends on the handler goals. If you want to compete with this dog I agree there may be a less chance to screw with a pup than with a youth, other handlers may want to have a dog, and to do a sport as a way to improve the relationship it already doesn't matter the age, other handlers just want to live the whole process. I'm a novice handler in SchH myself and maybe I got the wrong chocolate of the box (temperament wise, my pup is all I wanted to be, but she is only 22 kg. at 10 months) but I wanted to experience the whole process of raising a pup, even if I make mistakes because I don't have the time to train and compite in higher levels (nor I live where I can) so it will come someday, some years from now, maybe with a second dog and I'll be a better handler for him thanks to my poor screwed actual pup.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

As everyone knows puppies are a crap shoot, one reason they are cheaper than started green dogs. Other than that, it's more about what you can afford, personal preferance, why are they getting rid of it and how much has the dog been screwed up to date.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Whatever the choice, the "first timer" needs to find a good club/TD/mentor or it will all go down the crapper!

In a conversation with Wallace Payne He said he wasn't going to do a dog from scratch anymore. I told him I was starting out with my first Schutzhund dog as a pup, and I was 10 yrs older then he was.
Thought he was gonna slap me in the back of the head! :lol: 
It's all in what you want!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That "Sir Wallace" is a hoooooot.


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree its all in what you want. Also thinking a good green starter youth with a good foundation. Might be better for learning the handler ropes. That along with finding a breeder that runs a training center as his main way of making a living. Very impressive resume in schutzhund. Bonus he's only a couple hrs from my house. And have a good club closer. Run by a guy whos a well known breeder of my chosen breed. Both good mentors in both my chosen breed and working them!


----------

